# Washington, New York, Boston? Or Philadelphia included with those 3 cities?



## bergone (Dec 15, 2009)

All the time I here people say that Philadelphia is a big, important city, yet everyone says the "main" and most important cities of the corridor are DC, New York and Boston. I'm confused. Is Philadelphia one of the main cities of the corridor or is it like Baltimore, Hartford and Providence?


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

bergone said:


> All the time I here people say that Philadelphia is a big, important city, yet *everyone *says the "main" and most important cities of the corridor are DC, New York and Boston. I'm confused. Is Philadelphia one of the main cities of the corridor or is it like Baltimore, Hartford and Providence?


Everyone? I don't think I've ever heard it said that Philadelphia doesn't stand alongside Boston and Washington.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Phildelphia is very important, lots of history in that city - American History....who is everyone????:nuts:


----------



## Woozle (Mar 30, 2008)

From the architectural/tourist interest standpoint I would say that Philadelphia is definitely a lagging #4 on that list and tends to be overlooked by foreign tourists. Deservedly, if I may say so - it doesn't really deserve a detour if your time is limited.

But for American tourists, the city is forever connected to the birth of the country.

In terms of the modern economy, it is also lagging significantly behind the high-tech powerhouses of Boston and Washington and the 800-lb gorilla that is New York City.


----------



## bergone (Dec 15, 2009)

So i guess philadelphia is like baltimore or detroit......GENERIC FORGETTABLE AMERICAN CITY


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

bergone said:


> So i guess philadelphia is like baltimore or detroit......GENERIC FORGETTABLE AMERICAN CITY


no way. Philadelphia is a fine city, but it has a bad reputation for crime unlike Boston, NYC, and even D.C. nowadays. I wouldn't say Detroit or Baltimore are generic cities either.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

DC has just as bad a rep for crime as Philly


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Kensingtonian said:


> DC has just as bad a rep for crime as Philly


I don't think so much anymore. It's not like anybody has ever been scared off from going to D.C. because of their murder rate. Philly is more infamous and unknown. Its not a traditional "tourist city" like other crime filled cities, like D.C, New Orleans, L.A., or Miami.


----------



## Gully Side (Dec 20, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> I don't think so much anymore. It's not like anybody has ever been scared off from going to D.C. because of their murder rate. Philly is more infamous and unknown. Its not a traditional "tourist city" like other crime filled cities, like D.C, New Orleans, L.A., or Miami.


I swear DC has a higher crime rate than philly?


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Gully Side said:


> I swear DC has a higher crime rate than philly?


it might, I am not to sure. Perception though, is a bigger factor then actual crime rates though. When people think of D.C., they are thinking of the Mall. When they think of Philly, they are thinking of blighted rowhouses and industrial looking areas---not its nicer areas or its downtown.


----------



## Gully Side (Dec 20, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> it might, I am not to sure. Perception though, is a bigger factor then actual crime rates though. When people think of D.C., they are thinking of the Mall. When they think of Philly, they are thinking of blighted rowhouses and industrial looking areas---not its nicer areas or its downtown.


Perception is never a good thing man. People have bad feeling about spending a holiday in Jamaica or going to South Africa for a world cup, because of the perception of the negative crime rate. But really they would have a great time. 

When I think of philly i think of chesse Steaks!!
When I think of the South I thnik of friendly people who like eating at the Waffle House!!


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

bergone said:


> All the time I here people say that Philadelphia is a big, important city, yet everyone says the "main" and most important cities of the corridor are DC, New York and Boston. I'm confused. Is Philadelphia one of the main cities of the corridor or is it like Baltimore, Hartford and Providence?


Philadelphia is definitely one of the main cities of the corridor and the country. It is one of the top 5 largest cities in the entire country. It has over twice the population of Boston and 3 times the population of Washington D.C.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Abidrovia said:


> Philadelphia is definitely one of the main cities of the corridor and the country. It is one of the top 5 largest cities in the entire country. It has over twice the population of Boston and 3 times the population of Washington D.C.


ppl go by metro (msa or csa w/e yo want) not city-limits. boston and dc both have more influence and better reputation on a global and domestic level. philly is a top 10 metro maybe but not top 5.


----------



## bergone (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry, but IMO, Phila is like baltimore, providence, and detroit. DC, Boston, and NY rule the corridor and possibly are among the six most important cities in our country.



THREAD OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bergone (Dec 15, 2009)

and if anyone says phila can be a global city i will laugh and maybe report you lollllllllllllllll lsmic


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

foadi said:


> ppl go by metro (msa or csa w/e yo want) not city-limits. boston and dc both have more influence and better reputation on a global and domestic level. philly is a top 10 metro maybe but not top 5.


You can't go by metro population because this entire corridor is basically one large connected metro area.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Philadelphia rules, it's so full of history. That makes it a true gem in the US of A. I don't know how important it is in economic terms, but downtown was quite bustling and active when I visited it and it did not make the impression of being provincial to me.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Philadelphia should be included, at least I've always counted it in...


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Abidrovia said:


> You can't go by metro population because this entire corridor is basically one large connected metro area.


not really. connected but not interconnected


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

bergone said:


> So i guess philadelphia is like baltimore or detroit......GENERIC FORGETTABLE AMERICAN CITY


Definitely not. Philly stands right up there with Boston and NYC in my opinion. I loved it there when I visited. It has the same east coast, old style of urbanism that I love.



> THREAD OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not really, considering we still have much to discuss about the subject. Among other things, _WHY_ you think Philly doesn't stand up with the other 3.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

bergone said:


> and if anyone says phila can be a global city i will laugh and maybe report you lollllllllllllllll lsmic


Whatever, troll. hno:

____________________________________________

Philadelphia stands on its own regardless of the perceptions out there. It's growing again ( back over 1.5 million ) and it has a metro of nearly 6,000,000.
Whatever people think, Philly will always be a major city and a huge chunk of the megalopolis. And it will always be taller than every other city except New York in the megalopolis. ( and even that could change )


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston and Washington DC are clearly Philadelphia's little brothers. Philadelphia is the second largest city on the east coast. Philadelphia also has the 3rd highest downtown population the country. It is more like a small New York or Chicago. 

I moved from Boston to Philadelphia. Philly is much more of a big city.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

i don't even know why this is being debated!!!!!! Philadelphia is the 4th largest city in the country!!!! Of course it is noteworthy, it is on the level of other North American mega-cities such as NYC, Toronto, LA, Mexico City and Chicago!


----------



## StreetView (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been to Philly only once and I think it's quite an interesting place. I was expecting much less than what I got, due to its bad reputation when it comes to crime. All my friends in Colorado were saying "there's a lot of crime there" or "it's a dirty city", but like I said, I was very surprised in a good way when I went down there. 

It definitely has city vibes, especially when compared to the average US city, although it seems to be asleep in some areas. Some neighborhoods have a lot of abandoned houses and businesses and that's even in some areas close to downtown, alson there are structures that show their age and haven't been remodeled in years, so that's what I mean with "asleep". Like many posters said, it has a lot of history should be interesting for anyone who likes history, not just Americans. They have buildings that have been there for so long and are really great, like the City Hall, not to mention the Independence Hall. 

Overall I think it definitely stands out from most cities in the country, as Philadelphia has a lot of urban parks, squares, is pretty walkable and has a decent mass transit system (some people say it's excellent, but locals tend to claim it's not even good). As for the economy, as far as I know there are 7 Fortune-1000 companies based in Philadelphia (city proper) and 21 more companies based in the Delaware Valley. I think Philly should be included in the list with Boston, NYC and DC and with these newer trends of gentrification and redeveloping downtown areas throughout the country, Philly has all it takes to be amidst the greatest cities in the US.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Has bergone ever been to Philadelphia? Who is downfallen by the way?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

bergone said:


> Sorry, but IMO, Phila is like baltimore, providence, and detroit. DC, Boston, and NY rule the corridor and possibly are among the six most important cities in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> THREAD OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you have your mind all made up, why did you create this thread in the first place? :nuts:


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

since when u into deadmau5


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Ever since a friend of mine showed me his work. House music 4ever.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

cewl. he headlined at lovefest in san francisco a couple months ago. lotta hawt half nekkid wimminz there. foadi likey


----------

